# BBNET - Draft Simulation



## belgian (Feb 21, 2004)

So, let's have a draft simulation

the rules are 
1) you have to be a fan of some team
2) you represent that team as a "GM"
3) you choose a player who you like seeing drafted
4) toronto choose first, then chicago, charlotte, portland and so on 
5) you can't choose players already chosen by someone else who picks before you.

Then we can have some pretty accurate mock draft.

Any Raptors fan want to start ?


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

With the first pick in the 2006 draft the Toronto Raptors take: Andrea Bargnani.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Agreed with Shookem. That's 2 for Bargnani.


----------



## belgian (Feb 21, 2004)

Okay, so 
1) Toronto Raptors - Bargnani

Now, it's Bulls turn


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Bulls select, Lamarcus Aldridge

Now lets see it get interesting....


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

shookem said:


> With the first pick in the 2006 draft the Toronto Raptors take: Andrea Bargnani.


How dare you?


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

vigilante said:


> How dare you?


I honestly flipped a coin, lol.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'll stand in for Bernie Bickerstaff.I'll take Adam Morrison and try to trade him to Portland for picks 4 and 31.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I couldnt have put it better myself


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

and who would they pick at 4?


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

With the 4th pick, the Portland Trailblazers select...

Rudy Gay out of the University of Connecticut.


----------



## belgian (Feb 21, 2004)

1) Toronto - Bargnani
2) Chicago - Aldridge
3) Bobcats - Morisson
4) Portland - Gay

Hawks turn !


----------



## Mr_Showtime (Feb 18, 2006)

on behalf of the hawks we select Randy Foye.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Mr_Showtime said:


> on behalf of the hawks we select Randy Foye.


gotta disagree with you there, with the 5th pick the hawks select MARCUS WILLIAMS


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

your both wrong. The Hawks want Sheldon Williams. The Hawks will trade with the Boston Celtics.

<!--StartFragment --><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Atlanta Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>John Edwards

7-0 C from Kent State
1.8 ppg, 1.2 rpg, 0.1 apg in 7.4 minutes
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>#5 Pick

0-0 from 
No games yet played in 2005/06
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>#7 Pick

0-0 from 
No games yet played in 2005/06
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Kendrick Perkins

6-10 PF from Ozen (HS)
5.2 ppg, 5.9 rpg, 1.0 apg in 19.6 minutes
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: +3.4 ppg, +4.7 rpg, and +0.9 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Boston Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>#7 Pick

0-0 from 
No games yet played in 2005/06
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Kendrick Perkins

6-10 PF from Ozen (HS)
5.2 ppg, 5.9 rpg, 1.0 apg in 19.6 minutes
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>John Edwards

7-0 C from Kent State
1.8 ppg, 1.2 rpg, 0.1 apg in 7.4 minutes
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>#5 Pick

0-0 from 
No games yet played in 2005/06
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: -3.4 ppg, -4.7 rpg, and -0.9 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="80%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_s>Successful Scenario</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_s>Due to Atlanta and Boston being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. Atlanta and Boston had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


I'm not a boston fan, but I think its either Tryus Thomas or Brandon Roy in this situation


----------



## Fairsportsfan (Aug 10, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> your both wrong. The Hawks want Sheldon Williams. The Hawks will trade with the Boston Celtics.
> 
> <!--StartFragment --><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Atlanta Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> ...



I don't think boston will trade Perkins


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

well ill do the wolves pick ... as soon as we figure out who the hawks are choosing lol


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Fairsportsfan said:


> I don't think boston will trade Perkins


they arent the only team atlanta could trade with, but trust me atlanta was williams and wants to trade down. I think the celtics would part with Perkins, but thats only assuming they want Roy or Thomas. If they are thinking for along the lines of Rodney Carney or Sheldon Williams, then no need to make a move.


----------



## r1terrell23 (Feb 11, 2006)

How about everybody cut the trades for now. The Hawks need a pg so they will take the best one available, Marcus Williams.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

they dont have to take a pg in the draft. free agency?


----------



## md6655321 (Sep 19, 2004)

Or they could make a trade. How about Marvin Williams for Chris Paul?


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

md6655321 said:


> Or they could make a trade. How about Marvin Williams for Chris Paul?





that i am confident will almost definitely not happen


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

lol, this thread is too funny when you're stoned...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> lol, this thread is too funny when you're stoned...


:laugh:

so have we decided who the hawks have taken


----------



## Mr_Showtime (Feb 18, 2006)

The Hawks are taking Randy Foye end of story very impressive during workouts.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Mr_Showtime said:


> The Hawks are taking Randy Foye end of story very impressive during workouts.


word.

Twolves take Marcus Williams


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

bump, need a celtics pick.
curious to see how this ends up looking

so far:
1) Toronto - Bargnani
2) Chicago - Aldridge
3) Bobcats - Morisson
4) Portland - Gay
5) Atlanta - Foye
6) TWolves - Williams


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Oh man, stoned again, getting a whole 'nother round of laughs!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

The Boston Celtics take... Tyrus Thomas!!! Out of LSU.

The Celtics here decide to take the best player available, coincidentally one that fits their team quite nicely as well. With their point guard position set in the young hands of Delonte West and Marcus Banks (well, West at least), the 2/3 manned by Sczcerbiak and Pierce, and Al Jefferson being their quintessential big man, Thomas finds himself placed as a rookie in the ever-important 6th man role. Backing up for AJ and either Pierce or Wally, he gives the C's instant intensity with his mad hops and crazy athleticism, and becomes a vital spark plug off the bench, causing mismatches all over the court and playing clutch defense down the stretch to help win the C's... well... more than 33 ballgames!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Then, the Houston Rockets take Brandon Roy.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

No way does Minny take Marcus over TT. No way.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> The Boston Celtics take... Tyrus Thomas!!! Out of LSU.
> 
> The Celtics here decide to take the best player available, coincidentally one that fits their team quite nicely as well. With their point guard position set in the young hands of Delonte West and Marcus Banks (well, West at least), the 2/3 manned by Sczcerbiak and Pierce, and Al Jefferson being their quintessential big man, Thomas finds himself placed as a rookie in the ever-important 6th man role. Backing up for AJ and either Pierce or Wally, he gives the C's instant intensity with his mad hops and crazy athleticism, and becomes a vital spark plug off the bench, causing mismatches all over the court and playing clutch defense down the stretch to help win the C's... well... more than 33 ballgames!


I'm pretty sure Marcus Banks is in Minnesota, and the Celtics therefore have a big need a point.

Shouldn't we just do a draft game? You know, where someone signs up to GM every team, that way we can have trades and everything.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> I'm pretty sure Marcus Banks is in Minnesota, and the Celtics therefore have a big need a point.
> 
> Shouldn't we just do a draft game? You know, where someone signs up to GM every team, that way we can have trades and everything.


 Either way, I'm still fairly high (just ask ATLien) but I stand by my decision to make Tyrus Thomas go to Boston. He's the BPA like I said there, but more importantly at this stage in the draft who do you go with if you're drafting by need? Do you reach and take Rondo or Fernandes? Do you trade down just to fill a need? Or do you go with the best dude out there, the guy who can add the most to your team, opening your options on the court and becoming a more versitile unit? I say you take the latter route, which is exactly the way the C's would be going should Tyrus Thomas fall to them at #7.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> No way does Minny take Marcus over TT. No way.


TT would be useless in minny... KG and Griffin would both get minutes over tyrus and hes no where near big enough to be playing center.
i dont think he's going to be a SF either.
Banks is a FA and may leave the squad leaving them without a true PG.
Williams could start and win ROY running the point in minny


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

minnesota needs to trade down in the draft. Minnesota needs to trade anybody but KG and McCants and their first round pick for both lower NO Hornets picks and PJ Brown.



<!--StartFragment --><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Minnesota Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing


Sixth Overal Selection in the 2006 nba draft


</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Eddie Griffin

6-10 PF from Seton Hall
4.6 ppg, 5.6 rpg, 0.6 apg in 19.4 minutes
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Mark Blount

7-0 C from Pittsburgh
11.3 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 1.2 apg in 27.7 minutes
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming


12th and 15th overal selection in the 2006 nba draft


</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>P.J. Brown

6-11 PF from Louisiana Tech
9.0 ppg, 7.3 rpg, 1.2 apg in 31.8 minutes
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: -6.9 ppg, -2.8 rpg, and -0.6 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>New Orleans Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing


12th and 15th


</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>P.J. Brown

6-11 PF from Louisiana Tech
9.0 ppg, 7.3 rpg, 1.2 apg in 31.8 minutes
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming


6th overall


</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Eddie Griffin

6-10 PF from Seton Hall
4.6 ppg, 5.6 rpg, 0.6 apg in 19.4 minutes
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Mark Blount

7-0 C from Pittsburgh
11.3 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 1.2 apg in 27.7 minutes
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: +6.9 ppg, +2.8 rpg, and +0.6 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="80%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_s>Successful Scenario</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_s>Due to Minnesota and New Orleans being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. Minnesota and New Orleans had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted

this allows the wolves to compete again. Griffin got hardly any PT, and NO could use a younger center. And the wolves could use both 1st round picks.

Look for the wolves to use those picks on guys like Mardy Collins, Cedric Simmons, Rodney Carney, Ronnie Brewer, or maybe even JJ Reddick.

Look for the Wolves to make a run at Anthony Johnson and Fred Jones in the off season as well.






</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

wtf... there is absolutely no way Nawlins makes that trade!


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Well, if they feel they have a better shot getting O'Bryant (who it seems is becomming less and less likely to be available at #12) at #6 and there's nothing at 12 and 15 that would be better than that, I could maybe see it.

But getting back two headcases like Blount and Griffin is a real big chance. I don't think I'd pull the trigger on that one.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> Well, if they feel they have a better shot getting O'Bryant (who it seems is becomming less and less likely to be available at #12) at #6 and there's nothing at 12 and 15 that would be better than that, I could maybe see it.
> 
> But getting back two headcases like Blount and Griffin is a real big chance. I don't think I'd pull the trigger on that one.


well im just going on what i know here. if they have interest in steven hunter for example, it tells me they want younger bigs to replace PJ. So i threw that together. If they dont want the younger bigs a deal could still be worked out. Thats just one option.

Unless somebody like Roy falls to minny, they need to figure out a deal.


----------

